# Fat Tyra Banks



## macface (Feb 4, 2007)

Did anybody watch her show she made about her weight?


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 4, 2007)

actually i did catch a segment of her making a comment that all the girls from school blah blah blah can kiss her fat ass! and OMG she's not even fat. wtf. lol. but maybe thats just my opinion. but from looking at her when she was saying that... she looked the same to me as she usually does.


----------



## macface (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMcConnell18* 

 
_actually i did catch a segment of her making a comment that all the girls from school blah blah blah can kiss her fat ass! and OMG she's not even fat. wtf. lol. but maybe thats just my opinion. but from looking at her when she was saying that... she looked the same to me as she usually does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love tyra banks shes really down to earth and I will still like her is she was fat.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 4, 2007)

the thing is she's really not fat at all. yea, she may have put on a bit of weight, got a few curves now even, but by no means is she "fat".  Thats the thing with being famous though, one little ounce of weight gain and the public immediately give you the "fat" title.  Its ridiculous!  she's gorgous just the way she is!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 4, 2007)

I loved it. I saw the clip on The Soup where she was like like "Kiss my fat ass!" I cheered. Seriously cheered. Good for her to stand up and say that those bastards have no right to judge anyone.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMcConnell18* 

 
_actually i did catch a segment of her making a comment that all the girls from school blah blah blah can kiss her fat ass! and OMG she's not even fat. wtf. lol. ...._

 
IMO, I think it was meant to be ironic, in that the tabloids were calling her fat, yet she's standing there in a bathing suit and looks completely fine (well, great).  

It's fantastic that she addressed that tabloid bullshit.  There is great importance to being at a healthy weight/BMI/body fat percentage, but what a lot of young hollywood is putting out there is not that.  It is unrealistic, unhealthy and just disgusting!  I applaud Tyra for presenting a reality.  I will admit that IMO a lot of the time Tyra really likes to hear Tyra talk, but in this case there was a good message.  

This is not what young girls (or anyone for that matter) need to aspire to.....





















There is also the issue of the media wanting to attack Tyra for being too fat, then they turn around and attack the above women for being too thin.  There is no "perfect" or "just fine" for the media.


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 4, 2007)

I think Tyra looks more vibrant and healthy than the social X-rays that Mac_Whore posted.  I saw a pic of one of the Olsen twins, recently, and she was so drawn, and her skin stretched so tightly over her bones, I thought she was a post-menopausal woman (I'm not kidding!)

I was commenting to my husband the other day, and have come to the conclusion that the fashion industry is about molding women to look a certain way.  And these same people are likely to have poodles with perfect haircuts, and topiary hedging.  All these women are to them are topiary meatracks, who have to fit a certain form to carry the clothes.  It's very dehumanized.

I think it's so sad that so many young girls (including the rolemodels) don't feel like they measure up.  I'm glad Tyra is providing a different perspective.  Especially when I see her now, with a really healthy weight and a healthy glow.  She looks younger than all the skinny skinny girls in their twenties!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont have a problem with her weight, but I do have a problem with her unblended foundation.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 4, 2007)

and her mustache and lace wig peeling up.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 4, 2007)

im more worried about her mental state than her weight..lol


----------



## little teaser (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_IMO, I think it was meant to be ironic, in that the tabloids were calling her fat, yet she's standing there in a bathing suit and looks completely fine (well, great). 

It's fantastic that she addressed that tabloid bullshit. There is great importance to being at a healthy weight/BMI/body fat percentage, but what a lot of young hollywood is putting out there is not that. It is unrealistic, unhealthy and just disgusting! I applaud Tyra for presenting a reality. I will admit that IMO a lot of the time Tyra really likes to hear Tyra talk, but in this case there was a good message. 

This is not what young girls (or anyone for that matter) need to aspire to.....





















There is also the issue of the media wanting to attack Tyra for being too fat, then they turn around and attack the above women for being too thin. There is no "perfect" or "just fine" for the media._

 
i love nicole richie, if you cant tell by my avater, i thinks she is beautiful, and shes funny!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_im more worried about her mental state than her weight..lol_

 
I'm more worried that she keeps dropping #s concerning her weight. I swear, she sounds like a cross between an auction and Powerball. OK, Tyra, you've gained, lost, was 150 during the VS era, 140 during the SI era, currently 160, wanna gain a few more....do we really need to know anymore?


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 4, 2007)

The one thing I thought was cool is she said that she would not allow any retouching of her photos after her retirement... just good ol makeup and lighting.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 4, 2007)

At 5'10 and 160 pounds Tyra is not even fat! I think she's curvy and real looking. She's just not runway skinny anymore and that is okay. If she was a dude would the media make a big deal about her being 5'10 and 160 pounds? I don't think they would. Society puts too much pressure on women about weight and size. I had a surgery about a year and a half ago and i gained about 25 pounds and people treated me so differently.  I became invisible.  When i started going to the gym and dropped all the weight off i became visible again to certain people. I just wish people would realize that we as women are not defined by our weight and our dress sizes.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think she needs to look runway ready anymore. She's retired. But, it's a damn shame when she has to go on Larry King and defend herself for eating pizza.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I don't think she needs to look runway ready anymore. She's retired. But, it's a damn shame when she has to go on Larry King and defend herself for eating pizza._

 
That is sad.  I agree.  You know what I'm thinking?  The way she looks now should be what is considered runway-ready.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought it was odd how she mentioned her weight at various times, but I'm glad she addressed the absurdity.

Tyra can be crazy sometimes (like when she was doing her undercover reports), but I think her heart is in the right place.


----------



## lemurian (Feb 4, 2007)

She's totally within a healthy weight range for her height, it's just that she's so much bigger now than she was when she was first modelling (in her teens!).  But, as she said, she's not a model anymore so why bother trying to stay super-skinny?


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 4, 2007)

i lo0o0o0ove Tyra...i dont kare if shes too over the top sometimes. Her shows inspire me....shes friggin gorgeous....she is a little on the thick side, but shes healthy and thats all that matters. But sometimes really big people put it out there that its okay to be big and stuff and really, the people that are bigger these days are lazy and unhealthy and stuff and it pisses me off when they say its okay to be big. I think its okay to be healthy and working out and stuff. If you just have curves and stuff thats kool, but being BIG is not okay for me, im sorry. Im into this whole new eat right exercise thing and hopefully i follow through with it. Im not even big to do this, but i just wunna get fit and feel better. Because even if i am a size 5 and look ok, i feel like shit most of the time kuz im so unhealthy, so id rather look and feel better than being big and tired all the time. Hard to explain i guess lol k thats it =-] I LOVE TYRA!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for Tyra Banks and have ever since I saw her on Oprah a few years back and she was being very candid about her body. She was talking about having cellulite and just real things that most celebs and models would _never_ talk about. I thought it was very respectable that she was being so honest. Hearing that helps real women and girls not feel so bad about themselves. I think her stating her actual weight is also impressive. Hearing a number makes others not feel so bad about their numbers.
I was actually going to make a post on here about this same subject after catching a little bit of her interview on Larry King last weekend.
I think this whole controversy over her being "fat" is ridiculous. She looks amazing! Hollywood should make more of an outrage over these walking skeletons.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_ Hollywood should make more of an outrage over these walking skeletons._

 
True! IMO She looks better and healthier than most of the super skinny girls that you see on catwalks.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_The one thing I thought was cool is she said that she would not allow any retouching of her photos after her retirement... just good ol makeup and lighting._

 
Her pics on ANTM are generally photoshopped, she can deny it if she likes, but it's obvious. :/


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Her pics on ANTM are generally photoshopped, she can deny it if she likes, but it's obvious. :/_

 
i agree. 
but with the original topic i dont think tyra is fat at all! she looks great! excpet i hate her hair how its like flat on her head lol


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

i love tyra. shes the shiznit.. shes seriously one of my all time favorite people. and damns





anorexic much? i can tell, i have had an eating disorder before, her head is like 15,000 times too big for her body. lol!


----------



## maxcat (Feb 6, 2007)

God love her... I had serious eating disorders... which got me scouted for an international agency (which shall remain nameless) ... and because I was such a rail (living off ciggies and caffiene) I was held up to the all the agency's non-anorexics as what they should all aspire to. Average age, 16. Hugely damaging. 
I watched the show, I watched the girl  - afraid the chair was making her fat  - and so deranged she thought she was morally superior to everyone else there. 
You need food to *think*. Turns out... once I got treatment, had a sandwich, and told my agent to f*** the hell off... I found out 25 pounds heavier that I'm incredibly smart and don't need to be pretty to be successful.  
Perfect 4.0 GPA... with a double PoliSci/Econ major.
I wish girls would stop idolizing the idle... that thin and pretty are all there is... Tyra is not a rail anymore... She's also a freaking media mogul and a hugely successful businesswoman. If you had the choice - go from unreal superskinny to just slim in exchange for an unbelievable career... wouldn't you go for it?


----------



## aeni (Feb 6, 2007)

When I watched the beginning of it, I was like "Where's the cellulite?"

And then I was wondering whether or not she was going gray :S

I thought she looked great.  She pulls the weight off well b/c of her height.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

the past few Tyra shows ive watched, shes had this horrible looking. super flat hairdo. its gross. she looks awesome when its all full and curled or whatever. but the Flat ironed no volume look doesn't work for her.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_the past few Tyra shows ive watched, shes had this horrible looking. super flat hairdo. its gross. she looks awesome when its all full and curled or whatever. but the Flat ironed no volume look doesn't work for her._

 
Yeh she's got a major five-head.  I think she looks best with the poofed hair and bangs.

SOme of my co-workers got tickets to the Tyra show today!  I'll let you know how fat she really is tomorrow haha!  I asked them to get the full report.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Her pics on ANTM are generally photoshopped, she can deny it if she likes, but it's obvious. :/_

 

Aren't most of those photos examples of shoots she's done in the past?


----------



## maxcat (Feb 7, 2007)

All mag photos are photoshopped... back in the day when tyra was on the scene they were airbrushed or retouched. 
There were some fun ones in the early ;90's - the retoucher got so eager on a Vogue cover of Isabella Rosselinni he took her tear duct out. Big ole  fried egg of an eye staring back.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

my sister is the same height as tyra, but weighs 30 lbs less...and she looks healthy to me. tyra looks healthy to me too. my sister has a smaller frame than tyra though, which is why she can still look healthy while weighing much less. i think alot of people look at the number and go from that, but that's just unfair and unrealistic. i'm 5'7" and weigh about a bill, but i don't think i look unhealthy...but when nicole richie's weight is proportionate to mine, she looks like death because she has a bigger frame (even though she's a couple inches shorter) but anyway, i digress...i think tyra looks fabulous as ever.


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*I didn't see any episode, but I do love ANTM.

As far as her being 'fat', what is 'FAT' anyways?  Of course there's adjectives like chubby, curvy, corpulent, obese, but what defines 'FAT'?  It's quite ambiguous to me.  

Tyra isn't fat in my book, yes, she's gained a few pounds since her supermodeling/runway career ceased, but since, she has gained popularity and success by pursuing other aspects of entertainment such as TV;  she has her own show for god's sake.  

I find some of her antics a bit bizarre, but who the hell isn't eccentric these days.  I think her main objective is to tell young women that they don't have to fit a certain 'hollywood mold', and that being yourself is OKAY, even if you're down right insane (lol).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Havenly (Feb 7, 2007)

By no stretch of the imagination does Tyra look fat.  Its just so ridiculous.  I would kill for her legs.  
As far as Kate Bosworth....my husband and I watched the new Superman movie and we were HORRIFIED by how awful she looks.  If thats healthy and normal, forget it.  I'd rather be fat.  At least I won't look like a pumpkin head and have some boobs.
I am wondering if our society is ever going to change its standards of beauty.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 7, 2007)

My friend describe Tyra as, "Very pretty, tall, voluptious, with a very nice form."  As they have seen her in person, I'm more apt to believe them


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 7, 2007)

When I saw a comercial for some show like ET going, OMG Tyra is fat!! I was like who the hell cares? Let her be "fat" if she wants, she's fricking earned it. And no, that isn't fat. Larger than I would like to be, but definately not fat.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*I didn't see any episode, but I do love ANTM.

As far as her being 'fat', what is 'FAT' anyways?  Of course there's adjectives like chubby, curvy, corpulent, obese, but what defines 'FAT'?  It's quite ambiguous to me.  

Tyra isn't fat in my book, yes, she's gained a few pounds since her supermodeling/runway career ceased, but since, she has gained popularity and success by pursuing other aspects of entertainment such as TV;  she has her own show for god's sake.  

I find some of her antics a bit bizarre, but who the hell isn't eccentric these days.  I think her main objective is to tell young women that they don't have to fit a certain 'hollywood mold', and that being yourself is OKAY, even if you're down right insane (lol).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I would call Tyra curvy and healthy. She looks good.

Fat, to me, is a general term for people who have more than a few lbs to lose. I can't think of anyone off the top of my head to illustrate that point, but that's what I think of when I think of someone who's fat.


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

if tyra is 5ft 10 and 160 pounds her BMI is 23 so is really healthy!! i think she's a great role model, although sometimes she seems a bit crazy


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_IMO, I think it was meant to be ironic, in that the tabloids were calling her fat, yet she's standing there in a bathing suit and looks completely fine (well, great). 

It's fantastic that she addressed that tabloid bullshit. There is great importance to being at a healthy weight/BMI/body fat percentage, but what a lot of young hollywood is putting out there is not that. It is unrealistic, unhealthy and just disgusting! I applaud Tyra for presenting a reality. I will admit that IMO a lot of the time Tyra really likes to hear Tyra talk, but in this case there was a good message. 

This is not what young girls (or anyone for that matter) need to aspire to.....





















There is also the issue of the media wanting to attack Tyra for being too fat, then they turn around and attack the above women for being too thin. There is no "perfect" or "just fine" for the media._

 
eww they make me sick!


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 22, 2007)

I saw the show too and it was on re-run recently. I think being so tall, her weight complements her height very well. she is more gorgeous now than her younger modeling days. I also admire the fact that she is very close with her mom and talks about her influences all the time. She's not afraid of being her self in front of so many judgmental people. tyra rocks!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 22, 2007)

After this big deal show with Tyra's weight, she has been seen on magazines as having lost weight and gives tips for her weight loss.  Hmmmm, it appears that the tabloids really did get to her head.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think she's a gorgeous, healthy, curvy woman.  She's not fat by any stretch of the imagination.  If she weighed what those other women weighed at her size, she'd be dead from malnourishment.  She's a freakin' amazon, no woman at almost 6 feet tall should weigh much less than Tyra does.  And I applaud her for not giving a damn.  It's horrible to be scrutinized for being unhealthy.  Personally I saw the photo they put in the magazine, and it was the worst photo they could possibly find.  When she was on the show in the exact same suit, I thought she looked amazing.

Personally her current weight is just about my goal weight, and I'm ony 5'6".  Sure I could try and starve myself down to 120, but my body's not meant to be that small.  My bone structure won't allow me to get much smaller than a 10 dress size, and I'm fine with that.  As long as I'm striving to be healthy and make lifestyle changes that allow me to do so, i'm incredibly happy with myself.  My thighs touch when I walk...i'm a WOMAN with CURVES, so yes, they should.  My arms jiggle when I shake them....well, I'm not skin and bones, so yes, they should.
I say more power to Tyra and other women like her who don't give a shit about being stick thin and are committed to simply being healthy and happy in their own skin.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I think she's a gorgeous, healthy, curvy woman. She's not fat by any stretch of the imagination. If she weighed what those other women weighed at her size, she'd be dead from malnourishment. She's a freakin' amazon, no woman at almost 6 feet tall should weigh much less than Tyra does. And I applaud her for not giving a damn. It's horrible to be scrutinized for being unhealthy. Personally I saw the photo they put in the magazine, and it was the worst photo they could possibly find. When she was on the show in the exact same suit, I thought she looked amazing.

Personally her current weight is just about my goal weight, and I'm ony 5'6". Sure I could try and starve myself down to 120, but my body's not meant to be that small. My bone structure won't allow me to get much smaller than a 10 dress size, and I'm fine with that. As long as I'm striving to be healthy and make lifestyle changes that allow me to do so, i'm incredibly happy with myself. My thighs touch when I walk...i'm a WOMAN with CURVES, so yes, they should. My arms jiggle when I shake them....well, I'm not skin and bones, so yes, they should.
I say more power to Tyra and other women like her who don't give a shit about being stick thin and are committed to simply being healthy and happy in their own skin._

 

i agree..i am overweight and would love to get down to about 150..(im 5'8 that and is healthy and still thick..u got me damned if i am about to be stick thin..as much as i like to eat..(cant let go of that fried chicken margaritas)..even though i cant really stand tyra's hair and her makeup somtimes..her body is rockin (her legs can use some work)..i dont see nothing wrong with her..she is soooo no where near fat..queen latifah, monique are considered fat women because they are overweight, but they love themselves and they embrace it..tyra looks good to me..for all them peeps saying she is fat right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  there is nothing wrong with her (except that hair of hers..that bad lookin lace front)


----------



## lipstickandhate (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't even believe people notice her weight. I can't get past the stupid shit spewing out of her mouth long enough to notice anything else about her. She's an insane narcissist.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I can't even believe people notice her weight. I can't get past the stupid shit spewing out of her mouth long enough to notice anything else about her. She's an insane narcissist._

 
I agree. She places herself on a pedastal during every show, and on every TV appearence I've seen her in. Girl needs to get her face out of her photographs.

(p.s. it's a miracle, we agree on something :holysheep


----------



## thestarsfall (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the media has this idea that everyone is the same height and so then 160 lbs on a short person is in fact fat....(unless they are RIPPED) but since Tyra is 5'10" 160 lbs is healthy...

I hate it when people think the number on the scale is the only thing that constitutes health...


----------



## lipstickandhate (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_I agree. She places herself on a pedastal during every show, and on every TV appearence I've seen her in. Girl needs to get her face out of her photographs.

(p.s. it's a miracle, we agree on something :holysheep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We agree on more than you know. It's just more fun to argue.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That is sad.  I agree.  You know what I'm thinking?  The way she looks now should be what is considered runway-ready._

 
That's sweet but clothes hang better off tall skinny models plus nothing looks unflattering on them. Tyra is in no state to work the runway.
To be honest the media going abit crazy about her weight gain is to do with the fact that Tyra's fame is based on her appearance, that's why she must answer for gaining weight...It's sad but if she really hates superficiality so much she should have worked in a supermarket


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_eww they make me sick!_

 
They don't make me "sick"... but she seriously needs better swimsuits!!
Those things look like freakin' diapers on her. With all that money you'd think you can find clothes that fit (even if they were from Limited Too or whatever).


----------



## kymmilee (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheRitz* 

 
_the people that are bigger these days are lazy and unhealthy and stuff and it pisses me off when they say its okay to be big._

 
i am by no means lazy, thank you


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

  But sometimes really big people put it out there that its okay to be big and stuff and really, the people that are bigger these days are lazy and unhealthy and stuff and it pisses me off when they say its okay to be big. I think its okay to be healthy and working out and stuff.  
 
You really wanna be careful the way you word those kinds of things.  I'm considered a "big girl;" by a typical--might I add ridiculous--BMI chart, I'm technically "obese."  I'm not obese by visual standards at all, but still big.  But I'm not lazy, I go to the gym at least 3 times a week now, down from 4 or 5 when I wasn't in school fulltime and working.  It's difficult for me to lose weight.  People around me are noticing a loss in inches, but the scale isn't reflecting a decrease in pounds.  I'm not advocating being 500lbs overweight and continuing to let your health and body deteriorate by eating a 5,000cal per day diet.  But not all big people are 100% okay with being big.  I think when a lot of plus sized people like MoNique for example say that "big is beautiful," it doesn't mean they'll continue to gain weight purposely to put Big on the Trend Sheet or to promote and unhealthy way of living; it's simply a matter of embracing your body, because not every person's stature is designed to follow a BMI chart or superficial standard of what healthy looks like.

On a BMI chart Kate Winslet is tipping near "obese" as well, and she's got the most stunning figure in Hollywood IMO.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_At 5'10 and 160 pounds Tyra is not even fat! I think she's curvy and real looking. She's just not runway skinny anymore and that is okay. If she was a dude would the media make a big deal about her being 5'10 and 160 pounds? I don't think they would. Society puts too much pressure on women about weight and size. I had a surgery about a year and a half ago and i gained about 25 pounds and people treated me so differently.  I became invisible.  When i started going to the gym and dropped all the weight off i became visible again to certain people. I just wish people would realize that we as women are not defined by our weight and our dress sizes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not only society, it's us women ourselfs!!! we buy into all this diet bs! why can't parents take responsibility and feed their kids carrots instead of doritos or all the other crap. i feel bad for all overweight people because it seems nobody or they did never take the time to learn to eat and move healthy. I feel digusted by the fat lady on a little cart in walmart , she's to f* fat to walk but in her little cart is just white bread, red meat and cookies. My husband has great genes and he is healthy, but his MOther recently moved in and guess what she buys him : canned sodas,cookies,little debbies,icecream...I had to finally breakdown and tell that she better safes some money for his dentist visits and that i'm not going to be a widow by the time i turn the big 30! Of course, she couldn't care less & but i'm stucked with my Bh complaining about a tummy or toothache! I'm sooo mad...sorry ladies, had to vent!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_eww they make me sick!_

 
ME TOOO! i WANT TO BUY THEM SOMETHING TO EAT!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

i saw her show and also some 'who cares?'-show. yes, she doesn't work as a model anymore ( thanks god, bc then she's definately a giant) but she is a little cubby for my taste. I personally find skinnier people more attractive as long as they are healthy not spagetti thin,eww. i'm sure she works out, but maybe if she lost 10-15 lbs she'd look better. and last time i saw her she kept wearing corsets all the time, so she onviously had something to squeeze in there...LOL


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes she's telling us now that it's ok to be overweight...we should love ourselves for all our flaws blah blah and that she's happy with herself and her weight right now, etc...but wasn't she unapologetically part of an industry that fueled the anorexic urges of teenagers during the 90s and early 2000...sorry but I find her such a hypocrite.  Just because she found a new way to earn money aside from baring her ass in the Victoria Secret runways or the covers of SI, etc....like that talk show of hers, she now thinks she could be an advocate for self-acceptance?  Sorry but I'd rather listen to Oprah Winfrey who clearly knows more about the subject than she does.


----------



## Aevalin (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_i saw her show and also some 'who cares?'-show. yes, she doesn't work as a model anymore ( thanks god, bc then she's definately a giant) but she is a little cubby for my taste. I personally find skinnier people more attractive as long as they are healthy not spagetti thin,eww. i'm sure she works out, but maybe if she lost 10-15 lbs she'd look better. and last time i saw her she kept wearing corsets all the time, so she onviously had something to squeeze in there...LOL_

 
Um - just up there you commented on women being hard on themselves and dieting all of the time.  And here you're calling a woman who is apparently 6 ft tall and 160 lbs chubby?  Those numbers would give her a BMI of 21.7, well in the normal weight range.  In fact at 6 feet tall she could weigh as much as 180 and still fall in the normal BMI range.  

Do I love Tyra -  not so much.  And I agree that she spent a great deal of time being part of a industry that's helping women feel the need to achieve an unhealthy weight.  But geez - the woman isn't fat.  And if she thinks she is, and feels the need to accept herself, it just kind of goes to show that the time she spent doing runway has kind of damaged her too.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aevalin* 

 
_Um - just up there you commented on women being hard on themselves and dieting all of the time.  And here you're calling a woman who is apparently 6 ft tall and 160 lbs chubby?  Those numbers would give her a BMI of 21.7, well in the normal weight range.  In fact at 6 feet tall she could weigh as much as 180 and still fall in the normal BMI range.  

Do I love Tyra -  not so much.  And I agree that she spent a great deal of time being part of a industry that's helping women feel the need to achieve an unhealthy weight.  But geez - the woman isn't fat.  And if she thinks she is, and feels the need to accept herself, it just kind of goes to show that the time she spent doing runway has kind of damaged her too._

 
that women themselves subscribe to standarts they help to create by following the media and being part of the billion $ diet industry is a fact.
that i find her chubby for my personal taste is an opinion, for example if i weight that much i wouldn't feel healthy, it's actually not about the weight as muscle weights more than fat, i would prefer to be more 'toned'.

I do agree with you on the fact that years of modeling might have damaged her a little more then she'd like to admit.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 11, 2007)

I think she looks great... wish my thighs were as firm as hers!






I'm in Spain so I don't get to watch the Tyra Banks Show, I do however follow ANTM thru YouTube. Is there any website where I can watch Tyra's show? It seems like it can be entertaining for lonely girly afternoons hehe.


----------



## User49 (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_anorexic much? i can tell, i have had an eating disorder before, her head is like 15,000 times too big for her body. lol!_

 
"Lol??" That's just not even funny. It's really quite sad. I don't get why people are so fascinated by weight. I think that beauty is def in the eye of the beholder and  confidence is beautiful. If someone has a personality and smiles. But weight... who cares? Anorexia and bulimea are serious illnesses and I feel sympathy for anyone who has had to go down that road and back.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

i think tyra looks good the way she is and she is definitely not fat

however, i have watched many Americas Next Top Model where Tyra has criticized some of the girls for being too heavy for the modeling industry. so therefore, even if people are calling her fat, i dont have any sympathy for her..


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

I heard that tyra is 2faced. I heard she likes to talk smack about other people a lot.  I saw it in a magazine a few months ago and I also saw a show on the E channel that Janice Dickinson was on and she called tyra a bitch that likes to talk shit.

anywho. 
I saw that segment on her show and it made me sick. First off, shes not fat at all.. seems more insecure? shes beautiful and she knows it, she wouldn't be such an amazing model if she wasn't.

I keep looking at that lindsey Lohan pic someone posted on here. It reminds me of when Lindsey lohan and Tyra banks made that disney movie together.. i forgot what it was called but when i was little I LOVED that movie.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_It's not only society, it's us women ourselfs!!! we buy into all this diet bs! why can't parents take responsibility and feed their kids carrots instead of doritos or all the other crap. i feel bad for all overweight people because it seems nobody or they did never take the time to learn to eat and move healthy. I feel digusted by the fat lady on a little cart in walmart , she's to f* fat to walk but in her little cart is just white bread, red meat and cookies. My husband has great genes and he is healthy, but his MOther recently moved in and guess what she buys him : canned sodas,cookies,little debbies,icecream...I had to finally breakdown and tell that she better safes some money for his dentist visits and that i'm not going to be a widow by the time i turn the big 30! Of course, she couldn't care less & but i'm stucked with my Bh complaining about a tummy or toothache! I'm sooo mad...sorry ladies, had to vent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
umm ...I don't know if you know but some people don't get fat because they overreat or eat junk food. Sometimes it's just how you're body works. Weight loss is hard work. It's even harder when you have strange people in stores thinking "she's f** fat". Obesity is also genetic in some people, hormonal also. So please don't for one minute think that you will always stay at the weight you are. Everything factors into you're health ..environment, diet, stress.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 12, 2007)

^i agree.
Just because your parents give you carrots and healthy stuff isn't going to guarentee you aren't overweight.
My parents gave me very healthy meals but I'm chunky. 

to dmenchi, I actually find it offensive what you said about the "fat lady" in walmart. That is ridiculous for you to say something like that. It is really difficult to deal with being overweight in this day in age(or anytime for that matter) and obviously from your posts it isn't something you're dealing with. Im not trying to be rude to you, but I don't think you should say things like that.


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'm considered a "big girl;" by a typical--might I add ridiculous--BMI chart, I'm technically "obese."_

 
I hear ya on this.  I used to have weight issues, but not anymore - the only time I feel any sort of issue with my weight is when I look at one of those stupid BMI charts.  I am 5 foot 3.5ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I weigh 135-140 pounds.  Well, some of this is muscle and some of it is because I'm medium framed.  Anyways, the BMI chart puts me in the significantly overweight range... and I'm a size 2-4.  Ridiculous!  I think those things should be outlawed, or at least largely reworked!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_I heard that tyra is 2faced. I heard she likes to talk smack about other people a lot. I saw it in a magazine a few months ago and I also saw a show on the E channel that Janice Dickinson was on and she called tyra a bitch that likes to talk shit.

anywho. 
I saw that segment on her show and it made me sick. First off, shes not fat at all.. seems more insecure? shes beautiful and she knows it, she wouldn't be such an amazing model if she wasn't.

I keep looking at that lindsey Lohan pic someone posted on here. It reminds me of when Lindsey lohan and Tyra banks made that disney movie together.. i forgot what it was called but when i was little I LOVED that movie._

 
the movie is called LIFESIZE! i love it too


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 12, 2007)

oh and i think tyra has an amazing curvy, womanly body. a change from those sick anorexic celebs


----------

